# Marking knife article?



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

I remember quite vividly reading, within the last three or four months, an article in some woodworking magazine about making your own marking knife. They suggested places to buy metal for the blade, and used a pen blank kit for the handle. There's just one problem: I've just spent over an hour going through all the wood-working magazines on my shelf, and I can't find the article.

Does anyone else remember seeing such an article, and if so, can they tell me where it was?

Thanks!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I bought this knife on eBay, pulled the blade out then made a handle with hand tools... I'll have to get a picture mon when back at the shop...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Dual-bevel-marking-striking-knife-/130523126899

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Ogee Fillet (Aug 20, 2009)

Shop Notes
Vol. 20 issue 117
Page 32 

Maybe:smile:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*no magazine articles*

This search turned up at least one video from FWW:
http://search.yahoo.com/search?ei=utf-8&fr=ytff1-tyc7&p=woodworking marking knife&type=


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

Ogee Fillet said:


> Shop Notes
> Vol. 20 issue 117
> Page 32
> 
> Maybe:smile:


That's the one! I just got back to my computer from finding it... my father was visiting last weekend, and apparently he pulled the issue down to look through and left it in the sitting room in the basement.

I'd complain, but it's probably fair payback for how bad I was at putting things away as a kid.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I've tried a variety of marking knives, and I always go back to an X-ACTO, with a #11 blade. There are several types of handles to pick from.












 







.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

*Dumpster X-acto*

'Reckon you could call this a tool gloat?I don't,instead find it somewhere between funny as heck and sad?


Was at the dump years ago and saw this cool finger jointed corner,box.I was getting it because it looked neat and would find sumthin to put into it?Turns out was a vintage X-acto,"Master" kit.So I'm grin'n and throw it into the truck.Getting home and opening it I found that 90% of the blades were missing from their little "stations"....no biggy,I wanted the bx.But after taking the little storage tray out,ALL of the remaining blades were layin down in the bttm of the case.My mind went into overdrive tring to figure out why anybody would throw away a complete,basically unused kit like that?BW


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

BWSmith said:


> 'Reckon you could call this a tool gloat?I don't,instead find it somewhere between funny as heck and sad?
> 
> 
> Was at the dump years ago and saw this cool finger jointed corner,box.I was getting it because it looked neat and would find sumthin to put into it?Turns out was a vintage X-acto,"Master" kit.So I'm grin'n and throw it into the truck.Getting home and opening it I found that 90% of the blades were missing from their little "stations"....no biggy,I wanted the bx.But after taking the little storage tray out,ALL of the remaining blades were layin down in the bttm of the case.My mind went into overdrive tring to figure out why anybody would throw away a complete,basically unused kit like that?BW


Nice! People throw away the craziest things. I pulled a VIOLIN out of a dumpster at the apartment complex I lived in once. It wasn't a great instrument, but it was completely playable. Also a 1950's era Singer sewing machine complete with table, a stack of cast iron pans, and a lot of other stuff. The rent on the place was absurd, but the dumpster diving opportunities were fantastic.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

amckenzie4,years ago a machinist buddy was into building knives for friends.He had a full-on metal shop at his disposal........I would give him "drops" of exotic woods for the side panels(or whatever they're called)and/or handles on them.

He was getting Bi-Metal blades,I believe of Swedish origin?They had a real high carbon center,sandwiched between a much softer outer steel(to protect the brittle center).They were absolutely the craziest sharp cutting instrument sI've ever seen.The cool part was he was snaggin "drops" from that supplier as well,seem to remember them bein @5$.He'd Tig weld a tang on them,then run multiple's of plastic/wood/plastic from out of of our shop up on the tang and shape to finish.

Bet if you did some diggin on a knife forum,looking for Bi-Metal blades......you might find someone willing to part with some small pcs on the cheap?BW


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

BWSmith said:


> amckenzie4,years ago a machinist buddy was into building knives for friends.He had a full-on metal shop at his disposal........I would give him "drops" of exotic woods for the side panels(or whatever they're called)and/or handles on them.
> 
> He was getting Bi-Metal blades,I believe of Swedish origin?They had a real high carbon center,sandwiched between a much softer outer steel(to protect the brittle center).They were absolutely the craziest sharp cutting instrument sI've ever seen.The cool part was he was snaggin "drops" from that supplier as well,seem to remember them bein @5$.He'd Tig weld a tang on them,then run multiple's of plastic/wood/plastic from out of of our shop up on the tang and shape to finish.
> 
> Bet if you did some diggin on a knife forum,looking for Bi-Metal blades......you might find someone willing to part with some small pcs on the cheap?BW


Neat! Sounds like overkill for a marking knife, but I'll keep it in mind. I've never really done any metal working, but it seems like it'd be an interesting thing to learn.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Overkill?......uhhhh,dead is DEAD!Haha.BW


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I found the one below at a yard sale. The blade slides all the way thru the handle, and has a set screw to hold it. When I got it, it had about 12 hand made blades, that looks as id they were sharpened on a curb! The blades were made from old HD hack saw blades.


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

BWSmith said:


> amckenzie4,years ago a machinist buddy was into building knives for friends.He had a full-on metal shop at his disposal........I would give him "drops" of exotic woods for the side panels(or whatever they're called)and/or handles on them.
> 
> He was getting Bi-Metal blades,*I believe of Swedish origin?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Laminated....thats it.

The cool part is how cheap my friend was getting them.A marking knife dosn't need to be very long,consequently its a very responsible use for scrap drops.

Cool pic,BW


----------



## Jackfre (Dec 23, 2009)

*I buy knife components*

At Texas Knife Distributors. I have made my marking knife out of broken saw-all blades. I made a left, a rt and a combo. Work fine.


----------

